# Steve's (seschwing) true oem design mock-up pod



## bluehue0 (Oct 24, 2008)

Hey guys, 








You guys need to see this. I was searching for oem looking gauge pod for sometime and after a long search I came across Steve's mock-up design that was created some time ago. But this is about to become real very soon as per Steve's response to my email:
_
From: [email protected]
To: [email protected]
Subject: Re: your new TT stock looking gauge POD invention
Date: Sat, 20 Dec 2008 10:47:11 -0500
Jin..

This product is being developed by an associate. Quite honestly the project has been on and off for the past 2 years. It looks like it's finally going to happen, and we should have parts toward the end of January. Stay tuned!

Steve Schwing
Modshack TTuned
3703 Walnut Dr.
Greenville, NC., 27834 USA
Cell: (252) 327-7737
Fax: (252) 353-4153
http://www.modshack.info _ 









This is 2008 Porsche 911/997 Turbo Sport Chrono. This is how the boost gauge should sit on TT. And Steve's new mock-up seems to come very close or better and should've been offered from the dealer. 
These few more examples of Porsche stock designs.


----------



## bluehue0 (Oct 24, 2008)

*Re: Steve's (seschwing) true oem design mock-up pod (bluehue0)*

Sorry about the cracked images: Here you go... hopefully this would work:


----------



## porc933 (Jan 10, 2008)

Looks preety good so far.


----------



## Krissrock (Sep 10, 2005)

not bad at all


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (Krissrock)*

Yea, the idea is ancient, I even made one a while ago. Too bad I cut in the wrong place














I want to do another but $67 for an extra vent from the dealer is a little much, and you'll almost definetly need one since its a huge pain in the ass to remove (you have to go in from the top and pop two little tabs)
Cut the _other_ side of the vent, hack a gauge pod, epoxy/fill/sand, paint with textured black spray paint. Voila http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







This also puts the gauge upright, which is far easier to read. I dunno about you guys, but my seat is on the floor


----------



## ILLA NOIZ (Jul 2, 2007)

I had a similar idea... Ive been looking for an extra vent but have had no luck...


----------



## bluehue0 (Oct 24, 2008)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*

That's pretty nice and creative setup you got there. Now that Steve's making something that can replace top vent which dismisses cutting, filling, and sanding, and in addition direct replacement to stock top vent housing, makes this setup practical and AWESOME. 
It looks like you definitely cut the wrong side where the vent housing is now blocked, overheat the gauge, and potentially not clear the airway for the windshield defrosting. I would recommend you to consider this product by Steve. He said that this product may launch sometime coming January. 
I just can't wait to see this product come alive and sit on my TT top vent.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (bluehue0)*

Yah, or I pay less, make my own, and avoid windshield reflection (whats with the tilt?) Did you get an endorsement deal with that screen name?


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*

The guy that did this prototype did the first original about six years ago IIRC.


----------



## gls:maverick (Oct 18, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Sign me up for two please!


----------



## bluehue0 (Oct 24, 2008)

*Re: (gls:maverick)*

Maverick, 
Sorry I'm not hosting this thread for Steve and this is not a group buy thread.
I think it would be best if you would email directly to Steve on his earthlink email account. The more everyone show interest, the quicker I think he would finish his project and make it available to us..... Steve did email me back assuring me that he'll keep me in the loop when it will available.... so I'm simply waiting for him... I'm thinking sometime in January....


----------



## gls:maverick (Oct 18, 2005)

*Re: (bluehue0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bluehue0* »_Maverick, 
Sorry I'm not hosting this thread for Steve and this is not a group buy thread.
I think it would be best if you would email directly to Steve on his earthlink email account. The more everyone show interest, the quicker I think he would finish his project and make it available to us..... Steve did email me back assuring me that he'll keep me in the loop when it will available.... so I'm simply waiting for him... I'm thinking sometime in January....

Sorry hopefully no harm done; but these would be killer!


----------



## bluehue0 (Oct 24, 2008)

*This really coming alive soon... check this out..*

Hey guys... I just got my christmas gift from Steve... his email.. 
Check this out: It is no longer a mock-up but sampled finished product fore presentation..
What do you guys think?










_Modified by bluehue0 at 4:30 PM 12-24-2008_


_Modified by bluehue0 at 4:32 PM 12-24-2008_


----------



## Vdub 2.0 (Jan 8, 2008)

*Re: Steve's (seschwing) true oem design mock-up pod (bluehue0)*

any in car pics?


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

*Re: This really coming alive soon... check this out.. (bluehue0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bluehue0* »_Hey guys... I just got my christmas gift from Steve... his email.. 
Check this out: It is no longer a mock-up but sampled finished product fore presentation..
What do you guys think?











Oh, pure sex.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: This really coming alive soon... check this out.. (bluehue0)*

In-car pics needed http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: This really coming alive soon... check this out.. (l88m22vette)*

Prototypes in MarTT's car


----------



## bluehue0 (Oct 24, 2008)

*Re: This really coming alive soon... check this out.. ([email protected])*

Hey Joe,
Is this the same one that Steve's associating is producing? 
The texture of the plastic looks better on this one... I was actually going to ask Steve about the texture if it will match the dash board plastic texture... anyhow... this is amazing if it is the same product that Steve's photo represent on a real TT.
Thanks for the photo... awesome..
I can't wait to order this at the end January as Steve had promised when it will be available for sale.
Do you happen to have more photos?
I'll do some search in the meantime.


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: This really coming alive soon... check this out.. (bluehue0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bluehue0* »_Hey Joe,
Is this the same one that Steve's associating is producing? 
The texture of the plastic looks better on this one... I was actually going to ask Steve about the texture if it will match the dash board plastic texture... anyhow... this is amazing if it is the same product that Steve's photo represent on a real TT.
Thanks for the photo... awesome..
I can't wait to order this at the end January as Steve had promised when it will be available for sale.
Do you happen to have more photos?
I'll do some search in the meantime.

I have no idea how close this is to the one Steve is selling but MarTT on Audiworld posted that these were prototypes. If you want more info either email Steve or go to this post and contact MarTT.
http://forums.audiworld.com/tt/msgs/1818743.phtml


----------



## bluehue0 (Oct 24, 2008)

*Re: This really coming alive soon... check this out.. ([email protected])*

Thanks for the link.
Wow.. I really like this prototype...








I'll email Steve with various prototype photos floating on both VWvortex and AudiWorld and ask him which is going to the final version...


----------



## roadyTT (Mar 28, 2006)

*Re: This really coming alive soon... check this out.. (bluehue0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bluehue0* »_Thanks for the link.
Wow.. I really like this prototype...








I'll email Steve with various prototype photos floating on both VWvortex and AudiWorld and ask him which is going to the final version...


These are an old prototype that never saw the light of day beyond this photo.


----------



## TToxic (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: This really coming alive soon... check this out.. (roadyTT)*

Wow what a shame. Those compliment the dash so much nicer and less angle on the gauge face is definitly a plus.


----------



## roadyTT (Mar 28, 2006)

Part of me suspects that one was a p-chop anyway


----------

